# Ich muß die Folie verlängern - nur wie?



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

tja - endlich den Grund für den täglichen cm Wasserverlust gefunden. Tja - und nun hab ich ein echtes Problem.

Wie man auf dem Foto sicher erkennen kann, ist sowohl die Folie vom Bachlauf wie auch die Folie vom Teich falsch verlegt worden. Ich wer mir immer so sicher, dass ich den Boden dort mit in den Teich integriert hatte - aber ist wohl doch nicht so.

Die Folie am Teich zu korrigieren ist machbar - da muß ich halt das Ufer umbauen. Wo mir aber gerade absolut gar nichts einfallen will ist, was ich mit dem Bachlauf mache. Zum Kleben ist die Folie dort viel zu Faltenreich - da habe ich keine Chance. 

Ich kann nicht mal beschreiben, was für eine Lösung ich mir vorstelle - außer dass das Wasser nicht mehr rauslaufen soll und die Folie wieder unter Steinen o.ä. versteckt werden soll. Irgendwo hatte ich mal gelesen, dass man Folie auch übereinanderlegen kann, wenn die Linie über dem Wasser ist, und irgendwo anders hab ich wieder gelesen, dass das wohl nicht geht  :cry: 

Sollte jemand eine Eingebung haben - ich bin um jeden Hinweis/Idee/Vorschlag - sei er noch so verrückt - dankbar.

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle nochmal an Dich StefanS - wenn Du Dich net so tausendmal wiederholt hättest - ich glaube, ich hätte die Suche schon längst aufgegeben und halt täglich 150 Liter nachgefüllt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

also die bilder sind etwas schwer zu deuten. wo ist bachlauf und wo ist teichrand ??

was mir so auf die schnelle einfallen würde, wäre mit innotec folien verkleben. dürfte aba mehr als schwer sein.

wenn du pvc folie hast solltest du es doch verschweißen können. da gibt es doch kleber für ......


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo Susanne,

warum sollte es Dir besser ergehen als mir    ? - Hauptsache, Du weist die künftigen Frager ebenso darauf hin, dass vermutlich ein Docht oder (vielleicht) ein Leck besteht, wie man es es mir eingebläut hat - bis ich es kapiert hatte...

Zur Abhilfe: Also, so ganz deuten kann ich Deine Fotos auch nicht, nehme aber an, dass für eine Abdcihtung Folie an das wellige Folienstück angeklebt/verschweisst werden muss. Und da geht die Meinung von Lars m.E. schon ganz in die richtige Richtung (Du hattest doch PVC, nicht wahr ??). Neue Folie mit Quellschweissmittel ankleben. Damit das möglich ist, musst Du die schadhafte Stelle sehr weiträumig freiräumen (Du erinnerst Dich an meinen Bachlauf, der heute noch so ist, wie Du ihn gesehen hast ??), bis Du die Folie sorgfältig reinigen und auf einem breiten Brett flach und ohne Falten ausbreiten kannst. Der Trick besteht darin, eben nicht so wenig wie möglich, sondern - reichlich - so viel wie nötig abzuräumen. Dann reinigen und seeehr viel Zeit lassen, die neue Folie mit der alten zu verschweissen (Du hast doch angenehme Hilfe   ).  Dann wieder alles aufbauen.

Geht scho...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

:cry: das geht eben nicht - weiträumig abräumen würde bei mir bedeuten, dass ich den ganzen Wasserfall abreissen müßte, da doch da oben 2 Folien liegen - einmal die vom Teich und einmal die vom Bachlauf und zwar sehr faltig, da die Folie im Bachlauf ja sehr tief runter mußte  hatte ja ursprünglich den Bachlauf als Fischlauf angelegt und erst dann mit viel Sand aufgeschüttet.

Hab übrigens in der Zwischenzeit parallel zu Dir noch einen Post gemacht, da mein Hirn aber zwecks Müdigkeit gar nimmer mitdenken kann, werd ich morgen früh Deinen Post nochmal durchlesen, damit ich nichts überlesen hab, was ich verarbeiten könnte!

Ich hoffe ja, dass das die einzige Stelle war!

Grüßle und guts Nächtle gen Süden!


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo Susanne,

nach meinen Erfahrungen (die aber durchaus begrenzt sind) , ist es am einfachsten, alles abzuräumen (einschl. Wasserfall). Det is eben ne Panne, die ausgebügelt werden muss - also Augen zu und durch... (es sei denn, hier hat noch jemand eine wirklich blendende Idee, wie der Aufwand vermieden werden kann, ohne auf Pfrickellösungen zu verfallen).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

Hi Stefan,

ganz ehrlich - lieber fülle ich jeden Tag 150 Liter Wasser nach als den Wasserfall abzubauen, die Platte ist eingeschäumt, die Folie für den Teich liegt drin, ich müßte ca. 1 Tonne Sand bewegen, den Teich halb ablassen, den Bachlauf leerpumpen,  - nee - da *muß *mir was anderes einfallen, weil über die Jahre gerechnet sind 150 Liter am Tag jede Menge Stoff - da könnte ich vermutlich alle paar Jahre einen Flieger nach Südfrankreich nehmen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

hallo susanne,

ganz verstanden habe ich die bilder auch nicht.

aber mal ganz allgemein - du willst die folie verlängern und kommst zum kleben nicht richtig an - nimm zwei nichtrostende flacheisen in einem der beiden gewinde einschneiden und durchgangsschrauben .....

damit klemmst du deine alte und deine neue folie incl. falten unter zugabe von ordentlich aquarien silikon , innotec etc. zusammen. vorher natürlich reinigen.

eine weitere möglichkeit - bitte schlagt mich jetzt nicht - alles schön mit pu schaum ausschäumen und folie darin einbetten - anschließend schön sauber abschneiden und dick mit irgendetwas verträglichem zustreichen .
ist zwar nicht die profilösung - aber kostet wenig und wenn es nur annähernd dicht ist - ist es ein erfolg.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

so langsam verstehe ich es, wie es ist, wenn man beratungsresistent ist   

Ich möchte die obere Folie wenn möglich nicht verlängern sondern die Folie des Teiches. Wenn ich die Teichfolie verlängere, dann kann ich sie so dicht an den Bachlauf ranziehen, dass sie unter der Folie des Baches (wenn auch 40 cm tiefer) zu liegen kommt. Dann tropft es zwar nach wie vor aus der Bachfolie raus, aber es landet im Teich und nicht im Erdreich und somit ist kein Wasserverlust mehr vorhanden.

Es wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit, die entsprechende Stelle im Teich abzuräumen, damit ich diese Folie kleben kann. Die hat zwar sicher auch Falten, aber das müßte ich mir mal anschauen.

Jetzt ist nur die Frage, ob ich da Kleben muß und meines Erachtens immer das Risiko einer undichten Stelle habe - dann wäre wieder nichts gewonnen - oder ob ich die Möglichkeit habe, die Verlängerung wie einen zusätzlichen Ufergraben zu realisieren - durch vielleicht ein betonierten Ring und dann eine Überlappung nach diesem Prinzip:







Das wäre mir aktuell die liebste Variante, dann hätte ich zusätzlich an dieser Stelle des Teiches auch noch einen Ufergraben und könnte damit angenehm das Tropfwasser aus dem Bachlauf abfangen.

Aber jetzt werde ich erstmal einen Notlösungsstop einbauen, weil egal was und wie ich es mache - es wir nicht heute gelöst werden können.

Danke auf jeden Fall schonmal für die Anregungen und ich hoffe ja, dass ihr trotz meines Dickschädels mich noch etwas begleitet!


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

hi susanne,

genauso wie du es machen möchtest habe ich es. wasserverlust 0%. wenn du deine teichfolie verlängerst das diese ca. 5-10 cm über dem wasserspiegel ragt sehe ich kein problem die folie des bachlaufes über diese zu legen.
du mußt hat nur die folie vom teich höher haben als den wasserspiegel. bei mir ist es bei der überlappung ca 1cm höher, das langt schon. nun die folie des bachlaufes darüberlegen. alles schon wieder einräumen und wasser marsch :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

@ Galrian, schlimm, wenn jemand genau das schreibt, was man hören möchte   - da will ich doch jetzt gleich wissen, wie Du das gemacht hast - *was für ein Material hast Du drunter gemacht *- Beton oder einfach nur Erde angehäuft?

@ all:

Hab nochmal 2 Bilder gemacht - jetzt ist es sicher deutlicher, wo das Problem liegt. Den Ufergraben hab ich schon bearbeitet (den Ufergraben des Bachlaufes). Hier wäre jetzt noch eine Frage interessant: *Ist es besser, den Ufergraben tiefer zu haben oder breiter?* Aktuell hab ich ihn so breit wie vorher, aber nicht mehr so tief.

Hauptproblem ist einfach das Ende dieses Ufergrabens und die "Überleitung" in ein Stück Folie, das halt auch durch Saugwirklung nass wird (Ufermatte) und so das Wasser nach außen runtertröpfelt. Das ich mal so doof sein konnte, sowas zu bauen - unglaublich! Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, es sind Welten zu dem Wissen, seit letztem Jahr, was ich hier im Forum schon mitgenommen hab   

Werde also jetzt an eine Erweiterung des Teiches denken, um die Folie von unten bis an die Außenmauer des Bachlaufes ranziehen zu können, damit in Zukunft dort schön das Wasser reintröpfeln kann.

Wird wohl dann eine feuchte Wiese oder sowas werden ....

*Über Warnungen, Tips, etc. bin ich nach wie vor dankbar!!!*


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

hi
Also so wie es auf deinen Bildern aussieht bist du ja schwer am suchen.Galrian hat schon recht ,so würde ich es auch machen.ich habe mit dem Folienkleber von Oase gearbeitet und es gut geklappt.Erst die eigentliche Folie Übereinander gelappt und verklebt und denn noch für doe Sicherheit ein Stück oben drüber geklebt.
na wünsche dir viel Erfolg.
marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2004)

hi susanne,

schöne signatur hast du  

nun mal wieder zu deinen problem. sieht ja kräftig nach baustelle aus  ich beschreibe jetzt mal genau wie es bei mir ist. nicht das wir noch aneinander vorbei reden.
ich habe meinen teich fertig gemacht. dann den bachlauf. die folie des bachlaufs habe ich dann einfach am ende in den teich gelegt. die folie lappt über die andere. da aber die teichfolie über dem wasserstand ist, so wie in deiner zeichnung, kann das wasser ja nich dahinter überlaufen.
meine kannten liegen an einer senkrechten übereinander und die folie vom bachlauf läuft ca 10cm unter dem wasserstand des teiches.
ist das so klar ausgedrückt   :?   
flls nicht muß ich mal eine skizze machen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

Stimmt Galrian - dafür hab ich mich noch gar nicht bedankt - jetzt konnte ich nämlich noch ein Smily dafür reinmachen ;-) DANKE!

Aber - wenn ihr ehrlich bin - hab ichs net kapiert, wie da was wo und Kanten ???

Bekomm ich eine Skizze?   

Wäre klasse!


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

klar bekommst *du* eine skizze von mir


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo Galrian,

vielen Dank für die Skizze. Das kapiere ich, obwohl ich heute so früh auf gestanden bin. Da macht doch tatsächlich jemand um 10 Uhr den Rasenmäher an - wie soll man da noch schlafen  8) 

Das mit dem Holz ist interessant - hast Du da einfach ein Holzbrett in die Erde gesteckt? Wat is, wenn das mal modert?

Aber auf jeden Fall hab ich das jetzt kapiert und das will was heißen am frühen Morgen!

Danke *Dir*!  :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

das holz sind getränkte schwellen. ist ja teichfolie vor und hat keine verbindung mit den wasser


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

Hi Galrian
Mal ne Frage,da wo die Bachlauffolie auf der Teichfolie liegt und dann  in den Teich geht kann dort nicht das Wasser hoch ziehen ? Sprich diese besagte Kappilar wirkung  wenn zwei Materialien dicht auf einander liegen ?
gruss marcus    der auch gerade überall nach undichten Randstellen sucht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

so dicht liegen die ja auf der ganzen länge nicht zusammen. ansonsten kleber zwischen und alles ist ok.
kapillarwirkung kann ja nur eintreten wenn auf der länge die folien direkt aufeinanderliegen. dies ist aber nicht der fall und das wird bei susanne auch nicht sein.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

Hi Zusammen,

jetzt muß ich da nochmal nachhaken:

Die Folien liegen ja schon auf der ganzen Länge, wo sie halt drüberliegen, übereinander. Klar ist da mal eine Falte dazwischen, aber ansonsten liegt sie halt einfach drauf.

Ha - wobei - da kommt mir in diesem Moment doch noch eine ganz andere Idee - warum verbinde ich die Folien überhaupt? Ich könnte doch einfach zwei getrennte Teile haben und diese einfach durch ein Rohr verbinden. Dann hab ich weniger Risiko dabei  :razz:  Und das Wasser vom Bachlauf, das da so rumtröpfelt, das tröpfelt dann halt in das zweite Becken - wird ja nichts ausmachen - Wasserstand gleicht sicih ja eh aus - mensch - dat gefällt mir mal gut - wie gut, dass ihr noch weitergesprocohen habt  :  :tanz:  :jump:  :gut:


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

das ist doch immer wieder schön wenn man jemanden weiterhelfen kann


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2004)

Ha - und was hab ich jetzt gemacht? Jetzt ist mir noch was viel einfacheres eingefallen und ich hätte gar keine nasse Wiese anlegen müssen - nuja   

Hab jetzt die Folie nach oben gerollt, so dass nur ein winziges Bißchen nach unten laufen kann und das müßte, da dicht neben dem Wasserfall, eh im Teich landen. Das ganze mit vielen Steinen beschwert - und - dazwischen Erde - damits net ganz so nach Steinwüste aussieht. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch Samen - und - wenn ich das Foto so ansehe - vielleicht noch etwas nährstoffreichere Erde oben drauf.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Mai 2004)

haste meinen tipp also doch angenommen  

sollte ich geld für verlangen 

is aber schön geworden


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2004)

muß ich auch zustimmen... sieht wirklich schön aus...


bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Mai 2004)

Sooooo, 
nun, wo es fertig ist, hab' ich auch geschnallt um was es ging.  :steinigung: 

   

Jedenfalls sieht es gut aus, wie es ist. 

Gruß r.t.


----------

